# Isolated Piranha



## BenG (Nov 10, 2011)

hi'
tank: 180 liters
ph: 6-7
degrees: 27C 
type: red-bellied piranha 
filter: external filter 1000 l/h + another external filter 2000 l/h + bio filter with power head 1000 l/h
i have a strong air pump and air stone.

I have 5 piranha for about 3 weeks. A few days ago they began to eat but still barely. 
My biggest problem is they never stop attacking each other and their fins injured.
Moreover, there is an isolated one,always on the other side of the container and its fins very wounded.
I'm afraid the others would kill her, what should I do?


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

by my calculations 180 liters = about 48 gallons, no where near enough space for 5 piranha with any size to them. I would personally recommend at least a 75 gal tank, leaning more towards 100+ gallons once they hit adult size.

as for the isolated one, I think you are best off seperating it to a different tank, or getting rid of it, because I think you are correct in assuming it will get killed, it is the nature of the beast.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

You can drop the temperature to about 24, to reduce the agression.
But I have to agree your tank is too small for 5 piranhas...


----------



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

i was having similar problems when I had 4 rbp in a 35 gallon, I upgraded to a 77 gallon and havent had any problems, may a fin nip here and there, but nothing serious has happened so far. how big are you piranhas?


----------



## BenG (Nov 10, 2011)

The guy who sold me them said they are about the age of one year.
Their length is less than 10 cm.

Larger container? This is a problem, I dont have the money now.
Is it possible to isolate the piranha in a net like the spawn for two months
until I had the money?


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

I do not think a net would work as they seem to have no problem biting through my nets anytime I have to net one for any reason. If there is nothing you can do for a couple months, then there is nothing you can do, but be preprared to possibly lose one or more to the others and learn from it, everyone had to learn sometime.

I have actually used rubbermaid storage containers for emergency tanks in the past, but I had extra filters laying around that alreay cycled.


----------

